# Loose 5lbs in March Challenge



## PinkEmily

Following on from the January and February threads here is the March one :thumbup:

Sign up ladies :happydance: Newbies welcome, the more the merrier!! 

Add your current weight tomorrow (1st March) I'll try my best to keep up to date.




Starting Weight

PinkEmily 137.4lbs

NatalieW 184.4lbs

ImSoTired 160.3lbs

amberdawn723 198.0lbs

MonstHer 147

pandacub 148lbs

nicki01 114lbs

jenniferttc1 128lbs

ICJames

TySonNMe


----------



## NatalieW

I'm in.... Current weight 184.4


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey it's me. BFN today and Horrible cramps:cry:! But as soon as they're gone, I'm going to lose this weight. On a break from ttc to take care of myself! My current weight is 160.3! I've lost almost 20 lbs so far! Here's hoping to losing 5 or more this March! Thanks for starting this thred PinkEmily! I weigh in on Wed mornings.


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm sorry ImSoTired :( Well done on losing 20lbs, ive lost that too! Its been a slow battle for me, looking forward to losing 5lbs this month but i have no will power to get back to my fitness dvd at the moment. We are having friends round tomorrow and ordering dominos which will probably put me back a few pounds, im going to have to work extra hard next week to get a loss.


----------



## ImSoTired

PinkEmily said:


> I'm sorry ImSoTired :( Well done on losing 20lbs, ive lost that too! Its been a slow battle for me, looking forward to losing 5lbs this month but i have no will power to get back to my fitness dvd at the moment. We are having friends round tomorrow and ordering dominos which will probably put me back a few pounds, im going to have to work extra hard next week to get a loss.

I've been craving pizza! I watch tv commercials and my mouth waters for whatever food they are advertising! I just feel so bad about not losing a lot last week that I gotta try to stick to it for a bit. I am dying for a day off though! Hopefully soon lol. And I can't wait for these cramps to go away!:wacko:


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: imsotired.

Wow both lost 20lbs - fantastic, I really need to keep working a lb a week is good but so slow!

Did three fitness hour long classes this week, so hoping for more :)


----------



## ImSoTired

NatalieW said:


> :hugs: imsotired.
> 
> Wow both lost 20lbs - fantastic, I really need to keep working a lb a week is good but so slow!
> 
> Did three fitness hour long classes this week, so hoping for more :)

I've been doing the treadmill 2 to 3 hrs a week. I really dunno why I didn't lose more than .4 lb last week?!


----------



## amberdawn723

I'd love to join in! I just started my weight loss journey on Feb 18th. I do my weigh-ins on Saturdays.....so tomorrow morning I'll see where I am as of week 2. 

Starting weight: 201.3
Week 1 weight: 198.0

I've been using my elliptical for 20 minutes a day since Feb 18th. And today I'm on day 4 of using my elliptical for 30 minutes a day using IFit Live Jillian Michael's Weight Loss program. I really like using her program better than just pushing myself. Hearing her voice pushes me alot more and makes me burn more calories. FX that I've lost a pound or two at tomorrow morning's weigh-in!


----------



## amberdawn723

Just weighed myself and I'm down 1 lb for my 2nd week. I've set my next goal to be to get to 193 by the end of March (5 lbs down from Feb 25).....

Today's weight: 197.0


----------



## NatalieW

Well done Amberdawn.


Well my current weight is 182.4. Lost 2lb this week. And only a lb off a stone. So the extra exercise helped. 

I lost 5.6lb in Feb challenge!


----------



## MonstHer

Hi, I'd like to join. I am 147 lbs right now. :)


----------



## PinkEmily

Back on my diet this today!! Ive had such a bad time recently, ive not done my 30 day shread for about a week and ive gone back to my old eating habbits. Need a big kick up the bum :haha:


----------



## NatalieW

PinkEmily, I'm sure you will get back on it easily!

:hi: monstHer


----------



## ImSoTired

Didn't really watch my calories yesterday as I wasn't feeling well, I still hope I lose more than last week.


----------



## MonstHer

Hi everybody. :)

Well today is a bust. My husband came home with a Godiva box assortment and a bottle of wine just to be nice. Faaaaaaaiiiiil on my part.


----------



## PinkEmily

MonstHer said:


> Hi everybody. :)
> 
> Well today is a bust. My husband came home with a Godiva box assortment and a bottle of wine just to be nice. Faaaaaaaiiiiil on my part.

I'm so jealous! We deserve a treat sometimes :)

I need to find the motivation to do my dvd tonight but i really cant be bothered. Had such a busy weekend with wedding stuff. Tomorrow is food shop day, im going to write out a list, only healthy stuff allowed :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Just got back from the store. Bought a red velvet cupcake. A big one. I just need a break from this stupid diet but I really couldn't help myself. I guess I will just have to really get to work this week. Thinking about not weighing in on wednesday just incase because if I gained I might go off the deep end. Im SOOO bloated from af and I tend to get really hungry when I have af as well. Am I the only one who wants to eat everything just prior to and during af? Mon through friday this week I will NOT eat anything bad and at least work out 30 hr 4 of those days.


----------



## pandacub

Ohh, i want in! Weighed myself at my mums today as i havent any scales at the moment. 
According to them, i weigh 148lbs
Going to buy some scales tomorrow & will weigh again just to check :)

PinkEmily, im doing the 30 day shred too, on day 5 at the momemt :)


----------



## nicki01

ooo im in too! Im 114lbs now havent logged on mfp properly for weeks, havent really been doing any healthy eating or exercise so fingers crossed i get back to it! Must be good from tomorow onwards.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Is it too late for me to join? 
I'm 128 right now hoping to loose atleast the last 3 pounds from pregnancy, but would love to get down to 115! I'm positive breastfeeding helps me alot but I eat so much fast food and sweets since having him and tomorrow i'm cutting them out! :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

pandacub said:


> Ohh, i want in! Weighed myself at my mums today as i havent any scales at the moment.
> According to them, i weigh 148lbs
> Going to buy some scales tomorrow & will weigh again just to check :)
> 
> PinkEmily, im doing the 30 day shred too, on day 5 at the momemt :)

I'm waiting for my 30 day shred to come in the mail! Should be any day now :happydance:


----------



## PinkEmily

Welcome ladies :D ive been doing 30 Day Shred for about a month now, its great. The results can be amazing if you actually stick to it and do it daily.

I'm having a good day so far, if any of you are on MFP feel free to add me - pinkemily :D


----------



## ICJames

I will sign up to lose 5Ibs in March! :) have around...100 pounds to lose total, so...I'm hoping for more than 5Ibs tbh lol..but its a start! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, would love to join! I have been trying to lose 25 pounds since the beginning of the year. I bought $200+ dollars of supplements and was hardcore on the wagon for the first month, lost 9 pounds, but then after AF I gained a few back and lost my determination. I weighed in at 174.5 on Feb. 27. Going to have a look at the 30 day shred now. Thanks!


----------



## ICJames

Good luck Tysonnme! that is my problem...after a few weeks I lose determination and go straight back into my old ways..BUT we can do it!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks IC...that has always been my downfall...I start off strong and then eventually lose interest...I am proud though that I held off the 4 pounds I did so I'm going to find a copy of the 30 Day Shred and start doing it after LO goes to bed. I'm so glad I found this thread!


----------



## ICJames

I'm not really sure what the 30 day shred is? :/


----------



## TySonNMe

I wasn't either but it's Jillian Michael's workout DVD. It appears to be 3 20 minute workouts. One workout for each level and you start at one and I guess by the end of the month you are on level 3. Jillian Michaels is the trainer for The Biggest Loser.


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: to new joiners!

I'm getting quite annoyed, my trousers are too large but the next size down is slightly too small!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

30 day shred still has not came in :( but I borrowed 30 day ripped I think by jillian for the mean time :)


----------



## ImSoTired

NatalieW said:


> :hi: to new joiners!
> 
> I'm getting quite annoyed, my trousers are too large but the next size down is slightly too small!!

Thats the worst. Thats the problem I'm having now. 14s are too big. 12s too tight! Grrrr. 

I have decided I'm not weighing in this week for fear I haven't lost anything. Next week I will.


----------



## PinkEmily

ImSoTired said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> :hi: to new joiners!
> 
> I'm getting quite annoyed, my trousers are too large but the next size down is slightly too small!!
> 
> Thats the worst. Thats the problem I'm having now. 14s are too big. 12s too tight! Grrrr.
> 
> I have decided I'm not weighing in this week for fear I haven't lost anything. Next week I will.Click to expand...


I have the same problem with my trousers too so im living in leggings :haha: 

Ive put on 1lb whoops :dohh: but i did actually get off my bum and do my 30 day shred last night. Just need to keep it up now. May go for a walk later but Olly has woken up with a cold.


----------



## NatalieW

I wish I could live in leggings.. not sure I could get away with it at work in a school!

Just need to find a shop that they do large 14s I suppose.

Sorry about the lb PinkEmily, but you have started back well.


----------



## TySonNMe

I got 30 Day Shred yesterday online and boy was it a workout! I feel great after though. I only have 8 pound weights at home and the lunges were a challenge but I could do everything else fine. Can't wait to do it again tonight! Thank you sooo much ladies!


----------



## nicki01

Got zumba on the xbox kinnect and all i can say is wow! 
Im super bad at it and anyone who might have taken a peek through the window on passing probably thought i was having some sort of fit lol, but i was sweating like mad so it must have done something! Only done 20 mins and was puffing! ha ha! Going to do a bit just dance on the wii now, i hate exercise so figured this could be an easy and fun way.


----------



## NatalieW

I looove Zumba. I do the proper classes. It's so much fun and I drip with sweat, you don't know your exercising for an hour.

I got it for the Wii.


----------



## PinkEmily

I have zumba for the xbox :) its great i love it. Not done it for a while though. Zumba 2 is supposed to be pretty good. May try that soon


----------



## TySonNMe

Day 2 of 30 Day Shred and my arms are killing me! But I feel so good about myself. I went to the doctor yesterday and told him how I was having trouble losing weight and he prescribed me a stimulant/weight loss drug so we'll see how that works. My weight at his office was 177.4 :( Also bought a new scale from Amazon yesterday so I can have a consistent measurement at home.


----------



## PinkEmily

I think i need some new scales. Weighed myself before, moved them slightly, then weighed myself again and i had put on .75lbs :( :haha:


----------



## NatalieW

I will say I have probably put on this week... I blame my period.

I lost 2lb on Sunday weigh in.

Need to stop eating!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Should I wait until my 6 week pp checkup to do abs? 
I have a gym membership and I use to go daily for 2 hours a day before pregnancy, but my husband will not let me go until after my doctors appointment and get the goahead :/ BUT they now off body toning, kickboxing, and zumba classes along with membership :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I didn't think I was going to lose anything and I wasn't going to weigh in until next Wed cause I was afraid I might have gained. I was VERY wrong as I actually lost 3.5 lbs! I'm now down to 156.7! WOoHOO! Back into the 150s and I didn't even know it. Perhaps I didn't lose much last week because I was bloated from my period? I don't know but I'm happy I weighed in today!


----------



## NatalieW

Jen, yes wait until 6wk check. It is for legal reasons as well. Only a few more weeks to go.

Wahoo imsotired. Well done!


----------



## ImSoTired

NatalieW said:


> Jen, yes wait until 6wk check. It is for legal reasons as well. Only a few more weeks to go.
> 
> Wahoo imsotired. Well done!

Thanks! I'm excited. 23lbs lost so far! I can't believe it! Now if I could just lose a bit of this belly fat I could wear those 12s with no problem. It's just my belly fat that's in the way....grr!


----------



## NatalieW

Same as me!! I'm tempted to start a journal... Maybe that would keep me on target more!


----------



## ImSoTired

Eh. I tried the journal thing with ttc and I didn't like it. I felt like I was talking to myself. Don't get me wrong, I do talk to myself in real life but I think the whole writing it down thing is what really turned me off. I think as long as I keep losing I will be motivated. I could probably wear those 12s now but I've always liked my jeans with a bit extra room and I actually tend to buy bigger clothing even when I don't need it. They button just fine but I have this muffin top thing going on that is really not attractive. lol.I'm so excited to start wearing my smaller clothes! lol. I think this will keep my mind off of ttc as well which will be great because it has caused my nothing but stress and heartache since the beginning. I hope that byt he time I get pregnant I will be maybe another 15 lbs lighter and I'll look pregnant, not just fat. I hope to get pregnant in June and have a baby this time next year. I also hope that when it's all said and done I can lose the weight again.


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm with you Natalie...I have an uncontrollable sweet tooth...I just crave chocolate or something sweet after meals.


----------



## ImSoTired

TySonNMe said:


> I'm with you Natalie...I have an uncontrollable sweet tooth...I just crave chocolate or something sweet after meals.

I bought a bag of small chocolate. I love the dove promises. I eat usually one a day. It's only about 40 calories. Hershey kisses are less I think. I also eat a lot of those 100 cal packs instead of snacking.


----------



## NatalieW

I get so tired on wednesdays and just want to eat everything in sight. Mainly sweet stuff... Think if I had choc even a bag I wouldn't be able to stop!


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Im...will try that. I love the Dove chocolate but I'm afraid I won't be able to stop at one...I really need to work on my willpower!


----------



## jenniferttc1

NatalieW said:


> Jen, yes wait until 6wk check. It is for legal reasons as well. Only a few more weeks to go.
> 
> Wahoo imsotired. Well done!

Cardio also? Should I just stick to walking for now and running after the checkup?


----------



## TySonNMe

Jen, I would wait until you get the green light from your doctor to do more aggressive exercise...even if you feel up to it, you definitely don't want to do more harm than good. :flower:


----------



## NatalieW

Defineately wait for running until after 6wks. Stick to walking only x


----------



## nicki01

Defiantly stick to walking, i done some wii fit at 5 weeks pp, nothing to strenuous but i bled super super heavy for a week after and it really took it out of me.


----------



## PinkEmily

Well done Imsotired!! 

I would wait until 6week check too. Give your body chance to recover :)

AF has got me! forgot to take my pill last night argh!!! Im not going to lose anything this week. Boo :(


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thanks for replying :) 
For now I'll take little man on some nice walks, just have to wait for all this nasty weather to go away. But I have cut out eating out for all my meals and got rid of all the sweets!


----------



## pandacub

My friend came over on tuesday with wine & chocolate so that day was a complete write off! And i skipped the 30dayshred.

Started back on 30ds and had a lovely healthy dinner yesterday though, so at least i didnt give up completely, which as been the pattern in the past :)


----------



## PinkEmily

I weighed in yesterday and ive lost 1.2lbs :happydance: really didnt expect to have lost anything. 

PandaCub im exactly the same, usually i would have given up. I think being a part of this type of thread helps a lot :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Yay pinkemily! Good work!:happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Fantastic work!


----------



## TySonNMe

Good job ladies! I weighed in last night on the new scale and I'm 174.6. I skipped 30DS and went and had dinner out instead...woops! But the medication is really helping curb my appetite...I'll hear my stomach growling but I don't feel any hunger pangs at all and I eat a lot less when I do have a meal!


----------



## jenniferttc1

weighted in today and lost 1 pound in the last 6 days :) 
2 more pounds till prepregnancy weight


----------



## pandacub

I can do lv 2 on 30ds without stopping now :) the military hand press/leg extentions and squat/v arm raises really hurt my arms but i can tell im getting stronger, its a good feeling!
Im definitely one of those people who need to do some form of exersize to keep on track. If i was just dieting, id have given up a week ago.


----------



## PinkEmily

I know what you mean pandacub. When you do exercise too you can actually see the difference. I love that i can see myself toning up and losing weight it makes me carry on and not give up. Plus i feel so much better in myself when i do exercise, i have more energy and motivation. Usually i would just mope around the house all day. 

Well done Jennifer! It took me 13 months to get back to my pre pregnancy weight :haha: i blame my addiction to doughnuts :D


----------



## NatalieW

Well done Jen. Wish I was dedicated when I had Isobel but she was an awful baby!!

Panda I loved seeing the progress that I made in 30DS

I finally found some trousers that fit, not 100% the ones I like but I can't be doing with huge baggy trousers when teaching!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thanks ladies but I can't take much credit lol I only gained 20.4 pounds in pregnancy and its taken me 3 weeks to start loosing again cause I couldnt stop eating the sweets! Breastfeeding makes me crave chocolate -_- 
I was so bad and ate 2 pieces of cheesecake tonight! 
I had more motivation heavily pregnant than I do these days. 
Well done on ya'lls weight loss :) 
I see pinkemily has only 10 more to go!! :) you can do it!


----------



## NatalieW

Well quite pleased this morning. I haven't lost anything but I have eaten so badly all week i havent put anything on.

So lost 2lb last week and none today. Still current weight of 182.4


----------



## ImSoTired

Got out of control last night and ate quite a bit. I'm back on the wagon today. Hopefully I lose again this week!


----------



## PinkEmily

i went 600+ calories OVER yesterday :haha: (i was gutted last night) The only reason im laughing about it now is because i got on the scales this morning and it said 9st8.75 :wacko: not seen that number in a long long time! i think maybe my scales could be broken, especially as i was 9st10 on thurs and i've literally done no exercise and pigged out. 

Yep only 10lbs to go Jennifer :happydance:. I would love to lose more than that but i have already ordered my wedding dress so can't lose too much. Lost 22.2 lbs so far, its been a bloody long journey.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Maybe cause you chase after a baby all day, now thats a workout! :haha: 
Good job, you can do it! After the wedding you can loose even more if you want too, OR have the dress tightened up :)


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree panda. I feel so much better after a 30DS workout! I'm still on level 1 (I started late) but I'm loving it so far! With the help of the medication, I'm down to 169.6 as of this morning. I'm so happy to have finally broke 170! I'm worried though about what will happen when I stop the meds as it really curbs my appetite and that's my main problem!


----------



## NatalieW

My gym class has been cancelled... Due to instructor ripping her calf muscle. But I can't be bothered to go to gym instead.. need someone to kick me!


----------



## MonstHer

I've been doing pretty good. Only the odd cookie here and there (my husband made them). 
I haven't been eating past 6 pm and that is really hard. :(.
Last night I gave in and ate a tablespoon of sunflowerbutter and a cup of sodium free veggie broth at 8:30. :(


----------



## ImSoTired

So sorry about your class and instructor Natalie! You can still lose! 
I weighed in at 155.4 this morning which means I lost another 1.3 lbs! That is 4.9lb so far for the month of March and 24.5lb total since I began to diet and excersise! :happydance:WOOHOO! I can't wait until all of my size 12s fit perfectly because my 14s are getting too baggy and I hafta keep pulling them up when I walk. I think it's safe to say I blew March out of the water! Thank God!:thumbup: Come on girls I know you can do it!


----------



## NatalieW

That's fantastic both of you..


Yes I dragged my sorry butt to the gym and amazingly I ran for 25min non-stop! So proud of myself!! I've been doing gym work since Aug last year but since doing hour long fitness classes three times a week in last month my fitness has improved hugely!


----------



## TySonNMe

Great job ladies! I've been doing my 30DS at least 6 days a week...think I'm going to move on to level 2 on Monday.


----------



## jenniferttc1

good job ladies! I lost another 2 pounds and now at prepregnancy weight:happydance::happydance: 
Now to loose 10 pounds to make goal. only thing ive done was cut out all the cookies this week.


----------



## NatalieW

Ahh cookies are yum!!! 

Well done on weight loss


----------



## laurabeth

Hi ladies :)

SW: 155
CW: 155

Hopefully lose 5lbs in the next couple of weeks, fingers crossed 
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Laura!


----------



## laurabeth

NatalieW said:


> :hi: Laura!

Hello :) do you have MFP? I'm using it and it's quite good :) also starting the couch to 5k on Monday :) xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

I do but only use it to track weight loss...because you can't really stick to low GI & low calories.. username is NatalieW_82


----------



## WantingABubba

Hello :) can I join? Or is it too late? I started my WLJ only a few days ago xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Welcome girlies!

I love mfp, I count my calories everyday and I think that is the main reason I've lost! I excersise but I don't overexert myself ever. I only do aboue 2-3 hours weekly and all I ever do is the treadmill so the calories is really the key. I would not have been able to lose without mfp! My name there is imsootired.


----------



## WantingABubba

ImSoTired said:


> Welcome girlies!
> 
> I love mfp, I count my calories everyday and I think that is the main reason I've lost! I excersise but I don't overexert myself ever. I only do aboue 2-3 hours weekly and all I ever do is the treadmill so the calories is really the key. I would not have been able to lose without mfp! My name there is imsootired.

MFP is the best! Honestly, if I hadn't found the app and downloaded it on my iPhone, I wouldn't have been embarking on this journey. It's nice being able to eat what I want as long as it's within my cals, and I can't WAIT for first weigh in!

I will add you :D


----------



## NatalieW

I'm not quite sure why, but I feel nervous about standing on scales tomorrow morning. Been pretty good but doubt I have lost tbh


----------



## WantingABubba

NatalieW said:


> I'm not quite sure why, but I feel nervous about standing on scales tomorrow morning. Been pretty good but doubt I have lost tbh

That's understandable :hugs:

Good luck!


----------



## o.o

Ooh I'm in! current weight: 110lbs


----------



## jenniferttc1

Doctor gave the the OK to start excersise again :) 
Also lost another pound and down 1 pound from prepregnancy totaling 4 pounds so far since I joined this thread!


----------



## PinkEmily

Ive not checked back for a while, ive put on 2lbs eeek!! Today im starting back, im hoping i can lose the 2lbs before the weekend. I know exactly what has caused it, takeaway pizza, 3 courses at tgi fridays and no exercise. Im even contemplating doing 2 sessions of 30ds a day!!


----------



## ImSoTired

weighing in tomorrow am. Not too confident. I didn't eat out of control this week but I could have excersised more....Losing weight can be stressful but when you lose it's so worth it. Hoping I lost 1lb at least!


----------



## NatalieW

Well i lost only 0.2lb and i have hurt my knee! May struggle with exercise this week. 

Good luck tomorrow. I may do a quick WI x


----------



## NatalieW

I seem to have lost 2.2lb in couple of days!


----------



## laurabeth

laurabeth said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> SW: 155
> CW: 155
> 
> Hopefully lose 5lbs in the next couple of weeks, fingers crossed
> Good luck everyone xxx

SW: 155
CW: 156

TMI coming up!! ive been very constipated the last 2 days, so i think i may be holding onto a little 'extra' weight! But theres still a few weeks left for me to make it up!


----------



## MonstHer

I' down 3 lbs so far!
Only 1.5 weeks left! Dunno if I'm going to make it.
I've been walking 2-3 hours daily and cutting out sweets and bread.
Gotta step it up!


----------



## ImSoTired

Weighed in at 153.7 this am! WOOHOO! I think thats about 7lbs so far for the month of March! 26lbs total in 3 1/2 months! My BMI has also come down 5 points! from 33 to 28:happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

What fantastic work ladies! You all deserve a pat on the back xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

Great job ladies on all ya'lls weightloss this month :) :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Down to 164.8 this morning...good and bad. Haven't been exercising due to bronchitis, but haven't been eating barely anything due to the meds. Bad combo!


----------



## ImSoTired

I think I have got my DH on th diet boat with me! He is cutting out chips and soda and he's going to excersise a few times a week. That should do it for him as has a gut but thats really it. And he loses so easily because he still has a great metabolism. I'm so happy he has decided to join me though. I think it's because he sees my progress! Very happy.


----------



## ImSoTired

I took Wed off my diet and now I'm taking today off as well....I'm feeling so guilty but sometimes you just can't count calories when you are busy. I hope I don't gain! After today I'll try not to take off until Easter...which is going to be sooo hard because jelly beans and chocolate are two of my weaknesses. I'm frustrated because AF will be here on the 28th and my breasts are sore and even though we are currently ntnp we bd'd on O day, unknowingly, and I still know I'm out. :growlmad: I think it's PMS but I am just sooo irritable and busy I can't deal with it right now! And it's been 10 months since I stopped taking BC pill and my hair started to fall out in October....it's still falling out! GRR! sorry for the rant...needed to get it off my chest!


----------



## WantingABubba

Wow! I have lost 2.5lbs :dance:


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: imsotired.. vent as much as you like. Have you seen the GP about the hair loss x


----------



## WantingABubba

Oh, actually, I've only lost 2.5 lbs.


----------



## ImSoTired

NatalieW said:


> :hugs: imsotired.. vent as much as you like. Have you seen the GP about the hair loss x

Yes i was told that going off of bc causes shock to the body because of the lack of hormones and then causes your hair to go into a dormant state. It has a name like telogen effium or something, it can also happen to women after they give birth because it's a loss of hormones. It usually starts to fall out well after the trama or stress is over and can continue for up to a year if it is a 'chronic' case. I also have acne probably for a very similar reason. I have had bloods done since I've had these problems and they have come back normal. There is nothing wrong with me except my body is missing all of those synthetic hormones the the pill provided. I will never go on bc again as it has ruined my life. Did I mention that I gained 40 lbs after I started anti depressants and bc?! That's why I'm here on this thread! Anyway I'm back on my diet today and I have to go see if I can get some treadmill time in. Lots to do today and I still have PMS :cry:.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm off my diet again today. Feeling awful and don't feel like counting calories. I'm thinking because AF is due tomorrow or thursday and my breasts are very tender and I'm miserable. I hope I can get it together soon.


----------



## NatalieW

Imsotired you are allowed off days and look at how far you have come already. Don't feel bad about it x


----------



## ImSoTired

I think I know why I've felt so crappy. I got my bfp today! I'm praying for a sticky one but I don't think I will be dieting for a while! Thanks for all the support ladies! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats IST! Yes, no more dieting, eat up!! :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

thanks girls! I lost a total of 27lbs! I am down to 152.8 and now it will be shooting right back up! But my little bean is definately gonna be worth it!


----------



## pandacub

Awww congratulations!!

Ive done poo, lost about 3lbs. 
Got so bored with the 30ds. Might try combining it with somethung else


----------



## MonstHer

Congratulations, ImSoTired!!


Well Ladies, I've only lost four pounds this month, not five. 
I feel pretty good about it though. : )
I wasn't really dieting, just eating less and walking 3-4 miles daily. Is there going to be an April challenge?


----------



## jenniferttc1

as of today i've lost 5 pounds this month :) 
im down to 123! Down 2 pounds from prepregnancy and 8lbs to goal weight


----------



## NatalieW

Imsotired... I'm so happy for you. Congrats!! 

Pandaclub I love your avatar, I love carrying Isobel. Can't wait until we have another to do it from birth.

Jen well done, one very determined person!


Well I have lost 5lb this month! very very pleased with it.


----------



## jenniferttc1

NatalieW said:


> Imsotired... I'm so happy for you. Congrats!!
> 
> Pandaclub I love your avatar, I love carrying Isobel. Can't wait until we have another to do it from birth.
> 
> Jen well done, one very determined person!
> 
> 
> Well I have lost 5lb this month! very very pleased with it.

Now your determind! I'm putting mine down to breastfeeding. I slacked and ate mcdonalds tonigh :/ but gotta get on strict diet and more excersise. We have a family photoshoot may 1st :happydance::happydance: 
Your now half way there to your goal weight!!!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm sure you will have a lovely photoshoot. 

Yes half way, that just takes me to a normal bmi. I will reassess it when/if I get down there.


----------



## WantingABubba

Well, wow. I done it. I weighed in on Friday just gone and I'd lost another 3.5 lbs, bringing me to a March total weight loss of 6lbs! :dance:


----------



## jenniferttc1

WantingABubba said:


> Well, wow. I done it. I weighed in on Friday just gone and I'd lost another 3.5 lbs, bringing me to a March total weight loss of 6lbs! :dance:

Great job!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Is there going to be an april challange?


----------



## NatalieW

I.hope there is going to be an April one


----------



## PinkEmily

I totally failed this month. :(

Starting fresh today. My motivation has disappeared :'(


----------



## WantingABubba

jenniferttc1 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Well, wow. I done it. I weighed in on Friday just gone and I'd lost another 3.5 lbs, bringing me to a March total weight loss of 6lbs! :dance:
> 
> Great job!Click to expand...

Thank you!

I've lost a total of 8lbs now :D


----------

